# Tax on value of belongings in container



## Joker1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Moving to Spain from North Cyprus, Spanish Customs have indicated that Tax at 20% plus VAT is payable on the value of furnature and personal belongings in the container as it originated in Turkey. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, they tried this with me on importing my personal effects from Thailand.

I had to demonstrate that the belongings were personal effects and that I had been living outside of Spain for 12 months prior to the importation.

At first they claimed that the numerous documents submitted (Visa, work permit, tax returns) were not sufficient evidence, but it turned out that the real problem was simply that they didn't understand them (logical really as they were all in Thai!).

Upon submitting a letter in Spanish explaining the situation, they let the consignment through.

It seems that unless there is a clear explanation, in Spanish, the default position of Customs is "you pay".


----------



## Joker1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I submitted a manifest in Spanish with items valued individually. The sticking point seems to be North Cyprus not being in the EU. The Greek Cypriots like to think the whole of Cyprus is part of the EU.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

So, once the UK is no longer part of the EU ... hwell:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> So, once the UK is no longer part of the EU ... hwell:


Sorry, this is completely off topic, but something else which could be affected by the UK no longer being in the UK just occurred to me today. We would no longer be part of SEPA therefore banks could charge us more to transfer money from the UK to Spain, and Spanish banks could charge us to receive it (they can only charge for amounts of €50k and above at the moment).


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

When you ship the goods out of North Cyprus have the customs agent complete export form A.TR1. There is a bilateral trade agreement between Turkey and the EU where goods in free circulation of one party can be imported into the other with no import duty payable 

As for the VAT element of the importation I understand that there is an exception where you owned the goods for more than 6 months prior to import and you do not sell them within 12 months of the import. I can not find the Spanish legislation on this but here is a link to the UK rules. It should be the same as the rules on VAT is centralised by the EU commission. https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...vate-motor-vehicles-to-uk-from-outside-the-eu

Hope this helps you in discussions with the Spanish customs agent.


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

in relation to the import duty even without the A.TR1 form there should be no import duty payable. Here is a link to the EU customs website referring to th relief for personal good being imported when you are moving to the EU. 

https://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custo.../what-is-common-customs-tariff/duty-relief_en


----------



## Joker1 (Aug 27, 2016)

*Tax*

Thanks Guys, this is exactly what I have been looking for, ammunition to fight my case against officious Customs Officials!


----------



## Joker1 (Aug 27, 2016)

This is the latest from the Spanish Customs Officer charged with clearing my container through port:
Service will be TAX 21% (not 20%) if you assure is that cargo has been provided by EU (CYPRUS) is necessary the T2L clearance doc issued at Port of loading in order to show it to customs and avoid to pay it.

Waiting for your comments
Thanks and best regards

T2l is through Republic of Cyprus ports, 
Ours left through Famagusta Port in North Cyprus


----------



## StewartL (Sep 5, 2013)

Correct T2L would not be available as the goods left via North Cyprus and were not in free circulation of South Cyprus. 

You will need to push the customs agent and customs officer to apply the duty and VAT relief as these are your personal belongings being imported due to you relocating and becoming resident of Spain.


----------



## Joker1 (Aug 27, 2016)

The container arrives next Monday in Spain. I am hoping in the meantime to bombard her with reasons not to charge me the Tax and will also try a wee bit of Irish Charm!


----------

